# website www.briarvalleyapiary.com or www.briarvalleybees.com???



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

My son and I are having a debate on our website name. 

www.briarvalleyapiary.com sounds more professional.

www.briarvalleybees.com is easier to remember and easier to type into a browser. 

The website would primarily be promoting honey sales.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

BriarValleyBees rolls off the tongue more nicely.
But...
BriarValleyHoney Dot Com 
is another option and might be more descriptive of what the web page will be promoting.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

You are already using briarvalleyapiaries as your facebook page - why switch it sounds good to me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd probably choose to keep both BriarValleyBees.com and BriarValleyHoney.com. I was going to suggest adding bvhoney.com as well, but its already registered.

Its easy to register multiple domain names and have the 'extra' domains all point to the same primary domain site. If you choose the right registrar, the extra domain names are only $10-$11 per year each.

The drawback of only having a long domain name is lots of people can't spell! If you are not a beekeeper, 'apiary' is not a common word, and can be tricky to spell correctly.

That makes bvhoney.com useful to give to people as a short version of a long domain name. (But bvhoney.com is already taken, so if you like that concept, come up with another short alternative that is not yet registered.)


----------

